# Aussie Observer



## Monaro1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi newby here , I've been around the corvetteforum for a while & thought this forum would be worth a browse.

Got a new 04 CV8-R last week so am interested in your differing views on the Monaro/GTO.

Besides the US always gets better performance options easier than in Aus and the price is OUTSTANDING compared to here ~$A60K+

:cheers


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

You Aussies build a great car. Best GM vehicle I've seen or owned. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Monaro1 (Dec 18, 2004)

No worries , I'm very happy with my new Monaro as well.

Have uploaded some pics onto this forum , "waiting to be validated" I think the message said.

:cheers


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

I 2nd what the XMAN stated. I am very pleased with the handling capabilities this GTO possesses. Of course it is still new and will see what problems I have occur in the future. So far I am pretty happy with the Goat and its 350 Wallabies. Good job Australia!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Monaro1 said:


> No worries , I'm very happy with my new Monaro as well.
> 
> Have uploaded some pics onto this forum , "waiting to be validated" I think the message said.
> 
> :cheers


Welcome to the forum, I didn't realize some pictures had to be approved. I found them and they are now posted.








Thanks,


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

how come gm doesn't put the electronic climate control in the us ver.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

You blokes sell one _hell_ of a car....it's an unsurpassed performance value here in the States. The workmanship absolutely rocks. :cheers 

I'm glad it's built in Port Elizabeth-- I wouldn't even _consider_ owning a GTO if it used the same piss-poor GM parts bin interior materials & components that the other domestic-built cars in this (US$20-35k) price range are saddled with.

My only complaint is that your roads suck so we have your heavy suspension stuff. Oh...and you lot have the far more agressive styling of the HSV GTO while we have the tacked-on Pontiac stuff.

Wanna trade?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

You guys are nutz, heavy suspension, this thing is like a caddy compared to my Z28!

Who gives a rats arse about climate control, just turn the knob a little. 

It is the radio knobs on the steering wheel that are backwards, think about it, volume should be on the left in the US because we change volume while we shift....

BUT, WHAT I REALLY REALLLY REALLLY WANT IS THAT SCHWEEEEET DEAD PEDAL!!!!

GROUP BUY, GROUP BUY, GROUP BUY!!!!1


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom said:


> You guys are nutz, heavy suspension, this thing is like a caddy compared to my Z28!


Heavy as in massive, heavy as in hell for stout, heavy as in _unsprung weight_. It could use some more aluminum in there, methinks.




Tom said:


> It is the radio knobs on the steering wheel that are backwards, think about it, volume should be on the left in the US because we change volume while we shift....


Shrug.



Tom said:


> BUT, WHAT I REALLY REALLLY REALLLY WANT IS THAT SCHWEEEEET DEAD PEDAL!!!!
> 
> GROUP BUY, GROUP BUY, GROUP BUY!!!!1



If it'll fit over there on the extreme left side, _YEAH BAYBEE!_

Looks really nice.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Tom said:


> You guys are nutz, heavy suspension, this thing is like a caddy compared to my Z28!
> 
> Who gives a rats arse about climate control, just turn the knob a little.
> 
> ...


All the cars I've owned, with radio controls on the steering wheel, were the same as the GTO's. :confused It's the knob on the radio itself that is backwards.

Why would you change the volume while shifting any more than changing the tracks while shifting. Plus if you've got your hand on the shifter, just change the volume with the knob, it's right in front of your hand.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Honda/Acura had it correct.

a simple up down for the volume and one button in the middle to advance the preset/track on the left side of the steering wheel with cruise control on the right

GMs are backwards/upside down/inside out. My dads silhouette is different from my wife's aurora, which is different from my GTO.

the volume should be on the left and if you want to change station it shuld be on the right. think about it. 

Thats why in the Aurora they copied the toyota cruise control, it is a better design


----------



## Monaro1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Groucho said:


> You blokes sell one _hell_ of a car....it's an unsurpassed performance value here in the States. The workmanship absolutely rocks. :cheers
> 
> I'm glad it's built in Port Elizabeth-- I wouldn't even _consider_ owning a GTO if it used the same piss-poor GM parts bin interior materials & components that the other domestic-built cars in this (US$20-35k) price range are saddled with.
> 
> ...


My main gripe with the car is price over here - starting at about $A60k plus taxes for the basic model upwards to nearly $A90k for HSV topliners.
US gets much more HP for your $ than we do. Otherwise excellent car.
Suspension isn't that harsh but needs to be stiff for performance - quite liveable I think.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Monaro1 said:


> Suspension isn't that harsh but needs to be stiff for performance - quite liveable I think.


You misunderstood...I _like_ stiff suspensions...in fact IMHO the GTO is a bit too pliant. I plan to address that with aftermarket bushings / springs / struts. I meant that the components could be lightened up with more aluminum, as in Corvette, Caddy CTS-V, and BMW...this, however, costs money and what we get in the Goat is the best grin-to-dollar ratio of just about any car out there. :cheers


----------



## Monaro1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Groucho said:


> what we get in the Goat is the best grin-to-dollar ratio of just about any car out there. :cheers


You can say that again!


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Monaro1 said:


> No worries , I'm very happy with my new Monaro as well.
> 
> Have uploaded some pics onto this forum , "waiting to be validated" I think the message said.
> 
> :cheers


I have them go into moderation for two reasons:

1. To make sure that they go into the correct category and to see if I need to add a new category. In the case of your pictures I added a Monaro category. :cheers:

2. Just to be sure no trolls upload porn. I've had them try it on other boards.


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey manaro1 those aussie cars a trmendos. you think we get the good stuff you guys got that falcon. That thing is sick. I saw a video with them doing some nice work roasting tires. You guys also got the cobra in 2002 any chance you got any pics I would like to see the differnce between the aussie version and the USA.


----------



## Monaro1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry , don't have any pics of Fords / Cobras.

However just to satisfy myself before buying the Monaro I test drove a new Falcon Typhoon. This is a new Ford here , comes with a 4lt turbo , 270kw , 6 speed man and basically Falcon GT running gear. This was an absolute blast to drive , very fast - quicker over the 1/4 than a GT or Cobra for that matter.
The 6 speed box is new , using the same as Holden have but with a few mods , very slick & quick.

:cheers


----------



## Reaper (Dec 20, 2004)

aniversarysnake said:


> Hey manaro1 those aussie cars a trmendos. you think we get the good stuff you guys got that falcon. That thing is sick. I saw a video with them doing some nice work roasting tires. You guys also got the cobra in 2002 any chance you got any pics I would like to see the differnce between the aussie version and the USA.


Check out Ford.com.au for stock & XR8 Falcons (The 5.4 with the bonnet bulge) or www.fpv.com.au for the hot ones. Also try www.hsv.com.au, www.holden.com.au and www.hrt.com.au for fast Aussie Monaro/Commodore info. 

Merry Christmas guys!
Reaper


----------

